# 99 pace arrow



## garyloftin (Jun 8, 2010)

I have a 99 pace arrow and the left front side wall has droped down causing the slide to bind up. Had Ancira work on it. The adjusted the slide but did nothing to the wall. They did not know why the front of the wall was down. But did not have any problems charging me 3,700 to adjust the slide and replace the rubber on the slideout. Has anyone else had this problem.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 8, 2010)

Re: 99 pace arrow

"Ouch" but welcome to the forum Gary.  Hate to say this but sounds like you have a major problem.  Can't believe the adjusted the slide and didn't try to find why the wall had dropped  .   Who is Ancira?  3700 sounds high for slide adjustment and seal replace but maybe they had to remove the slide to do it so cant really say if the price was high.  Maybe Rod or GTS can give opinions on why the wall has dropped.  Sounds like some supports have broke due to leaks or maybe overload.  Keep us posted.


----------



## LEN (Jun 9, 2010)

Re: 99 pace arrow

WOW!!! I had a A/C replaced two slides ajusted(one roller replaced) and the bottom seal fixed last year with a bunch of xtra little
 stuff and the bill was a little over $2000. Sounds like someone got to you bad. As to the wall sagging, must have  a upper frame problem
Weld broken or rotted wood support.

LEN


----------



## Kirk (Jun 10, 2010)

Re: 99 pace arrow

Ancira is a Texas mega-dealer that owns about a dozen different RV dealerships as well as several auto dealerships. They own at least two dealerships in the Dallas area, one near San Antonio, two near Houston, etc.................

Which location was it that took you so badly? Have you contacted the BBB or the attorney generals office about this?


----------

